
Sketching in Code: the Magic of Prototyping - naish
http://www.alistapart.com/articles/sketchingincode
======
scorxn
A pretty vague article. ALA used to be much better about addressing the "how"
of their topics. Yeah, there are countless ways to prototype, but some expert
examples would be valuable.

